# What do you think brings Doves happiness?



## rascal66 (May 13, 2011)

Like the title says, what do you think makes a dove happy? Or get in a better mood?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

a mate.......................


----------



## rascal66 (May 13, 2011)

spirit wings said:


> a mate.......................


Lol xD That's true! Who wouldn't be happy?


----------



## CarloSantoro (Jun 22, 2011)

a nice mist of water with a spray bottle or bath water to.


----------



## DeeDee's Mom (Dec 17, 2011)

Dancing on my head?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Chopped unsalted peanuts!


----------



## birdofthegauntlet (Jul 10, 2012)

Any kind of tasty snack which is held between the forefinger and thumb and then sucked into the beak


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

The dove hearing his or hers owners voice and knowing a treat is on the way.


----------



## Lefty07 (Dec 30, 2009)

*Hemp Seeds!*

My doves love hemp seeds! And they also like *reproducing* but I can't let then do that too much!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

They all love hemp seeds. LOL.


----------



## Bella_F (Nov 29, 2008)

Food, Water, Safety, Sun, a mate, a nest box, and someone to fight with


----------



## Doves1111 (Mar 5, 2005)

A handful of fresh grass clippings sprinkled on the floor of their cage...dandelion leaves, chickweed, millet spray, and whole wheat bread (mine love Home Pride) pinned with a clothes pin to the side of their cage. Make sure the greens are not sprayed with a herbicide. 

Dawn


----------



## scmona (Sep 6, 2012)

nancybird said:


> The dove hearing his or hers owners voice and knowing a treat is on the way.


So true. They love it.


----------



## Siobhan (Dec 21, 2010)

What makes Maggie happy is having Mommy all to herself and getting snuggles.


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

Thats nice too!


----------

